# 1971 Lemans kickdown cable



## rcauchon (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy a kickdown cable for my lemans?? It's the one that connects to the pedal not the carb.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I need one also, and haven't found it, it's the detent cable. I have found Lokar ones that hook to the carb, but then you need the bracket for it. Hope we get an answer...


----------

